# Effet miroir dans le dock gauche



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Bonjours tout le monde,

Après quelques galères, j'ai enfin mon dock à gauche avec une belle transparence sous leopard, mon problème c'est qu'il ya l'effet miroir qui est toujours présent, et même après avoir rentré la commande "defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES" dans le terminal ça ne change pas.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Février 2008)

voodouille a dit:


> Bonjours tout le monde,
> 
> Après quelques galères, j'ai enfin mon dock à gauche avec une belle transparence sous leopard, mon problème c'est qu'il ya l'effet miroir qui est toujours présent, et même après avoir rentré la commande "defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES" dans le terminal ça ne change pas.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Cette commande ne concerne que si le Dock est en bas.

Tu remarqueras aussi que la présentation d' une pile (stack) en mode éventail n'existe plus.

Le dock sur le coté est simplifié.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Merci,

Ui j'avais remarqué aussi mais comment puis)je faire pour virer cet effet miroir sur la dock quand il est positionné à gauche ??


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2008)

bah, normallement dans la version finale ce truc affreux n'existe plus 
sinon, essaye en virant les prefs du dock...


----------



## daffyb (4 Février 2008)

quelle version de MacOS X ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Je vais vous expliqué ce que j'ai fais exactement: je voulais un dock transparent quand il est à gauche, mais rien à faire, même après avoir modifié les différentes images scurve et left au sein des ressources de Dock.app, une large barre grise semi-transparente
reste présente pour le fond du dock.  

J'ai alors télécharger le premier dock vertical qui apparait sur ce site: http://leoparddocks.com/, après celà j'ai donc a nouveau modifié les .png par des .png de la même taille mais 
transparent. Et donc voilà j'ai mon dock transparent mais cet effet miroir persiste.


Merci


Daffyb: je suis sous leopard 10.5.1


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2008)

bien sur tu as fait une sauvegarde des fichiers d'origine, que tu vas pouvoir remplacer comme avant...
sinon, tu as bien essayé de relancer le dock après tes différentes manips?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Oui j'ai fais une sauvegarde si je veux retrouver le dock par default. 
Mais cet effet miroir est je crois par default sur le "skin" de dock vertical que j'ai télécharger.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2008)

Ça, c'est pour la custo. Et hop !


----------

